# Samsung Unveiled Games Console



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2013)

> Sorry Google And Apple: Samsung Unveiled Games Console First
> 
> There?s been a flurry of excitement over the last 24 hours after news that Google and Apple were both planning a games? console. The story first appeared in the Wall St Journal, whose reporters spoke to people inside Google. The Journal does not make clear what type of device Apple and Google plan, but it does suggest that Google?s is related to the next Android release, which is aimed at supporting lower cost Android smartphones for developing markets. So chances are it?s a mobile device.
> 
> ...







Starting to feel like the 70's where everybody and their mother was releasing a game console, that's part of what contributed to the video game crash.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 29, 2013)

It's adorable. 


Oh and that D-pad looks like the 360's lol.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, the d-pad was the first thing I saw and agree, looks worthless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

I think we need to work on the meaning of games console


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I think we need to work on the meaning of games console



Yeah, I don't like it being called a console either but that's what it's billed as.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhckuhUxcgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2013)

This is stupid.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 29, 2013)

I might buy a Galaxy 3 or 4 this year, but I won't be spending anything on a Samsung game console.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2013)

it's an xbox 360


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 29, 2013)

Just pitch "It's not the XBone" and it'll sell.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 29, 2013)

this is horrible



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I think we need to work on the meaning of games console



my first thought


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2013)

So everyone and their mothers are making game consoles. A lot of sense that makes.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2013)

So, when Apple releases their console think they'll call it the Pippin 2 or will they pretend the Pippin never happened?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2013)

You know what I think?

I think consoles need to fucking cut the proprietary firmware and the market needs to fluctuate towards a more streamlined choice of hardware. Android gets ridiculed as a gaming platform, but as an operating system to a gaming console, it would work wonders. It's basically Linux stripped down to its bare bones and optimized for touch interfaces.

Then consoles will start to compete with each other based on the quality of their product in relation to the price and the concept of platform exclusives can end.

I'm borrowing Yahtzee's words, but it is a sad fact that in the gaming industry, Art is created in service of the platform and not the other way around. That is fucked up.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2013)

...this is a console?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 29, 2013)

That's not a console. That's a piece of hardware attached to a fucking phone.

Journalists can't define what console is, typical.


----------



## Mael (Jun 29, 2013)

Eh, I'd stick with perfecting the TVs and smartphones, chaebol.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> That's not a console. That's a piece of hardware attached to a fucking phone.
> 
> Journalists can't define what console is, typical.



I think the reason they're going for calling it a console is because it seems like you'll be able to hook it up to your television and have it perform like an actual console?


----------



## teddy (Jun 29, 2013)

>console

pffthahahahahahahaha


looks like a cheap piece of shit you'd find at a farmer's market


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2013)

What would roaming mobile users like the most out of their games?

TO SIT AT A TV AND PLAY IT ON THERE OF COURSE

Behold! the immobile mobile console.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

Fucking lol. It's pathetic looking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been thinking that something like this might be useful because playing Super Metroid or Castlevania SOTN on touch controls is an abortion. 

However, this looks ugly and way unpractical. How am I supposed to put this in my pocket again? 

Not to mention it looks cheap and a bit overpriced for something like this. (113? lel).

Gonna spend that money on some real gaming instead


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWDozBLKdJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2013)

Another gaming device that I have no interest in, with stick with my trusty PC.


----------

